# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Library management database  sysytem

## mukama

Hi
Guys
  i am new in database  ,i am having a problem of connecting my tables for Library system,pls assist me

Below is  11 entity which i need help how to connect.

Staff
Member 
Borrow,
Reserve,
publisher ,
Author, 
Book,
Return,
category,
Loan details
Copy

----------

